# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Aquário - Boa ou má compra?

## Carla Figueiredo

ola a todos eu e o meu marido,temos uma amigo que trabalha numa vidraceira,que nos fez o aquario 120*40*56.(comp*larg*altura)por uma pechincha...pecincha mesmo 50 euros.o vidro de fundo e de 12mm,e os restantes de 10mm.
este aquario vai assentar numa estrutura de ferro em catoreira de 5.
ok ate aqui lindo,,so que ja chegou o referido aquario.....e........ :yb663:  
o vidro da frente e o de traz foram colados por cima do de fundo,os laterais foram colados entre o da frente e o de traz,so que o referido aquario,nao traz nenhums travamentos,e foi colado com uma cola especial tipo"coliveda".
pior num dos lados em baixo tem os tais 40 cm,mas cá em cima tem 39,8mm. :yb663:  .
0 que e que vosses acham?neste momento esta em teste,todo cheinho ate ao topo...
acham que reforce com silicone preta?
como o fundo do aquario vai assentar na cantoneira,ela ja por si vai abraça-la,(travamento).
E como temos pequeninas cá em casa,temos de ter a certeza que isto não estoura.e que o barato pode sair caro.... :Coradoeolhos:  obrigado a todos.bjinhos.carla.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  BOAS

Com uma foto talvez a ajuda se tornará mais facil....
será possivel?

 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Há duas coisas que me lembro que podem causar problemas:

- 1,20m com 10mm e sem travamentos é capaz de ser pouco (notas alguma deformada do topo do vidro com o aqua cheio?)

- Convém verificar se a cola resiste à água salgada e se não a contamina

No entanto espera por mais opiniões e boa sorte :SbOk:

----------


## Carla Figueiredo

As fotos são possiveis,mas so na segunda feira e que levamos o aquario para o emprego do meu marido,se arrebentar que seja lá :yb665:  ,quanto a se nos reparamos nalguma deformação nos vidros.não vimos ,mas tambem enchemo-lo,e viemos embora....agora tambem so na segunda feira e que te posso dizer.
bem se tiver que arrebentar.arrebenta ate segunda ou não? 48 horas e sufeciente para testar? :Admirado:  o aquario pode ficar lá a semana toda em teste.se calhar e melhor. :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Se o silicone não resistir à água do mar, pode aguentar uma semana, 1 mês, sabe-se lá...

----------


## José Bernardo

boas o vidro de 10mm é fraco para 1,20 se olhares bem veras uma curvatura para o exterior se foi colado com veda-cola não descola é muito melhor de que qualquer silicone

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> boas o vidro de 10mm é fraco para 1,20 se olhares bem veras uma curvatura para o exterior se foi colado com veda-cola não descola é muito melhor de que qualquer silicone



 :Olá:  boas 

Penso que nao seja porque eu tenho o meu aqua que tem 1100x600x600(400 litros) com fundo duplo com traveças francesas  tudo em vidro de 10mm e nao tem qualquer curvatura ou algo do genero,tudo depende do travamento e do tipo de colagem que seja efectuada.

TRANQUILO :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite

Existem vários tópicos sobra a construção de aquários que poderás consultar nos elos abaixo. 
Pela descrição que fazes parece que a coisa ficou algo precária, por muito bom preço que possa ter e boa vontade de quem construiu, mas as fotografias ajudarão a perceber/avaliar melhor. Enquanto não chegam vai consultando a informação abaixo disponibilizada.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3481

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....lar+aqu%E1rios

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3609

http://www.reefforum.net/attachment....6&d=1145317053

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3527

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2736

e o IPAQ tens este muito bom apresentado pela Saint Gobain, o fabricante de vidros

http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...rticle&sid=389

*Determinação da Espessura*
[/url] 

Vidros de aquá ou óculos de piscina

Os vidros de aquário ou de piscina vidro são submetidos a cargas triangulares hidrostáticas, 
eventualmente aumentadas para cargas repartidas uniformemente. São considerados como elementos de enchimento. Consequentemente, não devem ser alvo de deformações devido aos movimentos da estrutura ou do solo.


Natureza dos produtos envidraçados

Os vidros para aquário são realizados em vidro monolítico recozido termo-endurecido temperado, ou em vidro laminado com inúmeros componentes da mesma espessura. 
Os produtos envidraçados são em vidro incolor ou colorido.
Os componentes dos vidros laminados participam na absorção dos esforços apresentando 
performances mecânicas idênticas (vidros SGGPLANILUX, SGGDIAMANT, SGGplanidur, SGGSECURIT ou SGGSECURIPOINT). Pelo contrário, a espessura do vidro é calculada com a tensão admissível do componente com menos performance.
Os vidros são sempre manufacturados (Aresta Polida Recta).
Os intercalares dos laminados são em PVB ou em resina, mas estes não são considerados como participantes na absorção dos esforços.



Segurança

As espessura dos vidros de aquário são calculados com uma factor de segurança na ordem dos 3,5 usado nos Estabelecimentos Públicos. Este factor de segurança têm em conta a permanência das cargas com um coeficiente de "fadiga" menor ou igual a 0,60.

• Vidro monolítico termo-endurecido ou semi-temperado

Em caso de rotura acidental, desde que o vidro é partido, o tanque vai vazar mais ou menos rapidamente segundo a natureza da rotura. 
Daí resultará, excepto ferimentos, desgastes materiais mais ou menos importantes segundo o volume desse tanque.
Recomenda-se a utilização desse tipo de vidro somente nos tanques de capacidade reduzida 

•Vidro monolítico temperado

É fortemente desaconselhável o uso de vidro monolítico temperado em aquaoriofilia porque, em caso de rotura, dá-se o desaparecimento completo e instantâneo da parede e a criação de uma vaga devastadora.

•Vidro laminadorecozido, termo-endurecido ou temperado

Em caso de quebra acidental de um dos componentes do laminado, o factor de segurança resultante é ainda suficiente para assegurar uma segurança temporária permitindo evacuar o público, salvar a flora e a fauna antes de vazar o tanque e proceder à substituição do vidro danificado.




Colocação em obra

•Vidro de aquário montado emlaminado

Para os tanques grandes, o vidro pode pesar muitas centenas de kg, a montagem deve ser efectuada no interior desse tanque, de forma a que essa pressão da água comprima o vidro contra o vedante.
A estrutura de apoio deve ser rígida para que as suas deformações permaneçam inferiores a 1/500 do comprimento do lado considerado sob pressão hidrostática de serviço.
A dimensão do calço periférico lateral, é pelo menos igual a 2 vezes a espessura do vidro, e a sua
planimetria não deve apresentar variações superiores a 2mm.
Antes da montagem do vidro,deve-se prever a utilizacção de aros metálicos que serão de material anti-corresivos ou tratados previamente, a fim de se evitar a sua deterioração pela, acção da água.


>

Dida: Esquema do princípio de colocação

A estanquecidade deve ser assegurada por materiais que não ataquem quimicamente o PVB dos vidros laminados e que tenham um bom poder de aderência ao vidro e ao aro e uma plasticidade durável.
O vidro estando montado sobre os seus calços, a estanquecidade é assegurada por uma junta elástica de qualidade apropriada, insensível à água doce ou a água do mar, e aplicada com pistola adequada. 
A colocação da água no tanque só pode ser efectuada após a polimerização completa deste produto de estanquecidade que pode levar muitas semanas.

Para evitar uma deterioração eventual do PVB do laminado, recomenda-se a realização, na parte baixa do laminado, de furos de ventilação e drenagem em comunicação com o espaço público (dois tubos em material inalterável de 8 mm de diâmetro, por exemplo.
O vidro de aquário não será apertado porque a pressão da água é geralmente suficiente para o comprimir perfeitamente contra o aro.

• Vidros de aquário colados

Os vidros de aquário colados "vidro sobre vidro" são considerados como estando em apoio ao nível da colagem. No entanto, esta técnica estará reservada aos aquários de pequenas dimensões e o construtor deverá assegurar junto do fabricante de silicone as performances mecânicas deste último (cisalhamento, tracção…) sob carga permanente em meio húmido agressivo (água do mar quente, por exemplo).




Tensões admissíveis 

As tensões admissíveis a considerar levam em conta a permanência dos vidros.



Flechas admissíveis

A flecha no centro do vidro, sob carga de serviço, não excederá 1/200 da menor dimensão.



Método de cálculo

A espessura do óculo em vidro é em função de :
• da altura da água,
• do número de apoios,
com :
• n = número de componentes do laminado
n = 1 para um vidro monolítico,
• ec = espessura mínima do componente (mm),
• e = espessura total do óculo (mm),
• ß1, ß2, ß3 ß4= coeficientes de Timoshenko dependente da relação Comprimento/largura
• q = altura da água medida com base na vista à transparência do vidro (m),
• a = altura do vidro (dimensão da vista à transparência em m),
• b = comprimento do vidro (dimensão da vista à transparência em m),
•  = tensão admissível MPa (N/mm2).

A flecha do vidro é calculada:

ao centro do vidro nos casos em que a altura da àgua é superior à altura do vidro, 
no local onde a flecha é maxima quando a altura da àgua é igual à altura do vidro,
com: 
flecha máxima ou a flecha ao centro do vidro (m). 
eeq = espessura equivalente do vidro laminado: 
A espessura equivalente é calculada pela formula seguinte:


 

eeq = en para um vidro monolitico
• 1, 2, 3, 4 = coeficiente de timoshenko depende da relacção comprimento/largura.

A espessura de cada componente e a flecha são dadas segundo o tipo de solicitação para as relações descritas nas pag. seguintes:


 
 
 
Determinação da espessura nominal /comercial de cada componente en 
 Espessura de calculo ec (mm) Espessura minima em (mm) Espessura comercial en (mm) 
 ec  7,7 em = 7,7 en = 8 
 ec  9,7 em = 9,7 en = 10  
ec  11,7 em = 11,7 en = 12  
ec  14,5 em = 14,5 en = 15  
ec  18 em = 18 en = 19  


• Determinação da espessura comercial do laminado ef 
 ef = en x n 
 a espessura do intercalar é desprezada. 

 • Cálculo do factor de segurança 
 Factor de segurança = 3.5 x em² / ec²  

  Recomendações particulares 
 Os vidros deverão ser isentos de início de ruptura. Os vidros riscados não serão utilizados.  
Em caso de riscos após a montagem, nomeadamente na face em extensão, no lado do público, será prudente trocar os vidros sem esperar. 

         Valores dos coeficientes ß para o cálculo das espessura   
  • Vidros apoiado sobre 4 lados 

 Relação 
b / a 
 ß1*103 carga unifome ß2*103  óculo vertical mais largo que alto Relação a / b ß3*103  óculo vertical mais alto que largo   

 1,0 2,819 1,554 1,0 1,554  
1,1 3,261 1,778 1,1 1,678  
1,2 3,691 1,989 1,2 1,901  
1,3 4,085 2,184 1,3 2,119  
1,4 4,444 2,366 1,4 2,331  
1,5 4,779 2,525 1,5 2,519  
1,6 5,074 2,672 1,6 2,690  
1,7 5,344 2,802 1,7 2,855  
1,8 5,580 2,919 1,8 2,996  
1,9 5,798 3,020 1,9 3,137  
2,0 5,986 3,114 2,0 3,261  
3,0 6,998 3,596 3,0 4,208  
4,0 7,269 3,720 4,0 4,827  
5,0 7,334 3,755 5,0 5,162  
> 5,0 7,358 3,767 > 5,0 5,515  


  • Valores de coeficientes a para o cálculo das flechas do  vidros apoiados em 4 lados 

 Relação 
b / a 
 1*10-3 carga unifome 2*10-3  óculo vertical mais largo que alto Relação a / b 3*10-3  
óculo vertical mais alto que largo '  
óculo vertical mais alto que largo   

ao centro  máxima  
1,0 4,06 2,03 1,0 2,02 2,02  
1,1 4,85 2,43 1,1 2,43 2,45  
1,2 5,64 2,82 1,2 2,82 2,86  
1,3 6,38 3,19 1,3 3,19 3,25  
1,4 7,05 3,53 1,4 3,53 3,63  
1,5 7,72 3,86 1,5 3,86 3,99  
1,6 8,30 4,15 1,6 4,15 4,32  1,7 8,83 4,41 1,7 4,41 4,63  
1,8 9,31 4,65 1,8 4,65 4,91  
1,9 9,74 4,87 1,9 4,87 5,18  
2,0 10,13 5,06 2,0 5,06 5,42  
3,0 12,23 6,41 4,0 6,41 8,32  
4,0 12,82 6,41 4,0 6,41 8,32  
5,0 12,97 6,48 5,0 6,48 9,65  
> 5,0 13,02 6,51 > 5,0 6,51 9,76  


  • Vidros apoiados em 3 lados  

 Relação 
b / a 
 4*10-3  ß4*103    

 0,5 2,30 1,160  
0,66 3,04 1,560  
1,0 3,68 1,948  
1,5 4,45 2,666  
2,0 5,33 3,114  
2 6,51 3,679  


*Nota:* _Artigo de www.saint-gobain-glass.com publicado com autorização_ 
Postado em Sábado, Fevereiro 17 @ 19:25:56 BRST por Celso_Suguimoto



Arenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Carla,
Eu parece-me que o pessoal começou a fazer uma tempestade num copo de agua :Admirado:  ,na tabela de calculo da Redfish por ex.,a esp. recomendada pra essas dimensões é mesmo os 10mm,mas com travamentos.
Por isso é simples,gastas mais uns trocos e mandas colocar umas traves francesas nisso e já pódes dormir descansada e nem precisam ser muito largas,com 60/80mm no maximo fica porreiro. :SbOk3:

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Carla

Acho que o sr. Luis Carrilho tem toda a razão... até porque tenho 1 aqua de 2 metros com vidro de 10mm (quase 700l)e nunca me deu qualquer problema. Trata-se de um aquario rena que comprei para os meus discus, mas digo-te ja que vem muito bem travado no topo, com 3 vidros da mesma espessura e umas bandas de aluminio dobrado no exterior do aqua que ajuda,com que ele se porte bem...

boa sorte

Rúben

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas Carla
> 
> Acho que o sr. Luis Carrilho tem toda a razão... até porque tenho 1 aqua de 2 metros com vidro de 10mm (quase 700l)e nunca me deu qualquer problema. Trata-se de um aquario rena que comprei para os meus discus, mas digo-te ja que vem muito bem travado no topo, com 3 vidros da mesma espessura e umas bandas de aluminio dobrado no exterior do aqua que ajuda,com que ele se porte bem...
> 
> boa sorte
> 
> Rúben


Boas Rúben,o sr. está no céu,eu sou apenas o Luis Carrilho teu colega de forum e não há necessidade desses formalismos. :SbOk3:  
Quanto á questão,reafirmo a opinião,que desde que o aqua tenha travamentos esses 10mm são suficientes,agora se a ideia fôr ter um aqua estilo "zona Norte" sem qq travamento,ai sem duvida é obrigatorio os 12 ou até mesmo os 15mm. :Cool:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Boas Carla,
> Eu parece-me que o pessoal começou a fazer uma tempestade num copo de agua ,na tabela de calculo da Redfish por ex.,a esp. recomendada pra essas dimensões é mesmo os 10mm,mas com travamentos.
> Por isso é simples,gastas mais uns trocos e mandas colocar umas traves francesas nisso e já pódes dormir descansada e nem precisam ser muito largas,com 60/80mm no maximo fica porreiro.




 :Olá:  boas

Nao sei onde ta a tempestade so se for la fora que esta de chuva.....

ehehehehehe :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> boas
> 
> Nao sei onde ta a tempestade so se for la fora que esta de chuva.....
> 
> ehehehehehe


Tás a brincar?? :EEK!:  o Pedro Nuno Ferreira,com aquela quantidade de informações e dados tecnicos,deve ter provocado um esgotamento nervoso a quem criou o tópico. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

PS-just kiding Pedro. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Tás a brincar?? o Pedro Nuno Ferreira,com aquela quantidade de informações e dados tecnicos,deve ter provocado um esgotamento nervoso a quem criou o tópico.    
> 
> PS-just kiding Pedro.




 :SbOk2:  luis

nao deve de ter sido essa a intençao....mas sim ajudar a esclarecer o assunto penso eu....

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Carla

10 mm para esse aquário é suficiente, sem dramatismos. Quanto ás colagens é outra conversa, não conheço o produto..não sei se será bom ou mau ou se é apenas uma marca de silicone.. Pesquiza bem se esse produto é ou nao compativel com a manutençao de seres vivos..

Se quiseres ficar mais descansada de facto o travamento á francesa é muito simples de se fazer e dá-te uma segurança extra, que é um factor que vale sempre a pena investir.Mas tambem referes que o aquario vai entrar dentro de uma estrutura de ferro, o que só por si fará bastante.


Quanto ao post do Pedro, são informações preciosas e muito completas que assim ficaram disponiveis aqui no forum não só para a Carla mas para todos que estiverem interessados em fazer um aquario e precisem de informações técnicas complementares.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> luis
> 
> nao deve de ter sido essa a intençao....mas sim ajudar a esclarecer o assunto penso eu....


Claro que sim :SbOk2:  ,como pódes ver sou eu que estou no gozo :SbSourire:  ,aliás se houvesse uma votação para o membro do forum com a atitude mais empenhada e esforçada,votava sem hesitar no Pedro Nuno Ferreira,ter uma pessoa como ele aqui no forum é sem duvida exelente. :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite a todos

Mantenham-se calmos... está tudo bem, não fiquem nervosos... :yb624:   :yb624:  :yb624: ...que... aqui vai mais alguma informação sobre colas ou vedantes para aquários, nomeadamente uma ficha técnica e de segurança em Inglês, Espanhol e Francês (devem estar à espera que eu traduza para Português :yb665:  :yb624:  :yb624: ) sobre um dado vedante fabricado e fornecido pela Dow Corning Products...como dizia, ficha técnica e de segurança...e não necessitam de escafandro para operar em ambientes quimicamente contaminados :yb624:  :yb624: 

http://www.dap.com/docs/msds/688.pdf

http://www.evt-sealants.com/cms/fron...ang=2&idcat=47

http://www.dap.com/docs/tech/00000688.pdf

http://www.ramalhocomercial.com.br/p...orning/768.pdf

Um dos aspectos importantes a sempre considerar quando se selecciona um vedante para colar os vidros de um aquário, é de que o mesmo  :yb668: não pode ter arsénico :yb668:  na sua composição, um elemento que integra a composição de outros vedantes para os quais se pretende uma acção fungicida :yb668:  :SbOk2:  no aquário não :yb668: ! Se o vedante indicar na embalagem que cumpre a norma DIN 32622 é adequado para aquários até 2000 mm x 600 mm x 600 mm. 

http://www.illbruck.de/imperia/md/co...04_06_04__.pdf

Outro aspecto a considerar e muito importante é o de permitir a cura ao ar e em seguida em contacto com a água durante tempo suficiente para permitir que o material adquira as características adequadas à função que vai desempenhar assim como libertar os vapores e elementos químicos nocivos antes de entrar em serviço. 
A titulo de exemplo um meu aquário triangular, "estilo zona norte" :SbQuestion2:  :yb624:  :yb624:  ou seja, vidro de 19mm sem qualquer travamento com réguas nas juntas :yb624:  :yb624: , esteve algumas semanas ao ar e depois uma ou duas semanas com água doce que foi toda retirada para então receber a água salgada e entrar em serviço. O tempo com água dentro serve também para permitir às paredes do aquário que se "ajustem" entre si. 

Uma outra característica (pelos vistos tipo "zona norte" :yb624:  :yb624: ) é a colocação de réguas de reforço nas uniões o que reforça o conjunto, alisa e distribui melhor o vedante e impede a fixação de organismos incrustantes e/ou perfurantes ao vedante, assim como "ferir" o vedante com uma lamina ao retirar por exemplo algas incrustantes.



Quanto a verificar se existe deformação ou não, baste perfilares-te num dos cantos do aquário, alinhar a visão ao nível desse canto e se não houver deformação ou "barriga" deverás conseguir ver o canto oposto, caso contrário ficará escondido pela curvatura da "barriga" ou deformação.

Muito sinceramente desejo que corra tudo pelo melhor, sem qualquer esgotamento nervoso :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  que isto do universo dos sistemas marinhos é para relaxar/acalmar/contemplar, aprender e enriquecer a cultura, intervir no meio ambiente de modo responsável/construtivo e assim fazer a diferença e dar aquilo que a sociedade em que vivemos tira à natureza,  :SbOk3:  :SbSourire2:  :HaEbouriffe:  :Big Grin: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carla Figueiredo

triste noticia,ou talvez não....antes de mais gostava de agradeçer a todos os que me ajudaram,o meu muito obrigado.porra houve aqui verdadeiras respostas *sábias*.hoje o meu marido todo encantado,com a maquina fotografica para tirar umas fotos para por aqui para o forum,quando lá chegou tinha o aquario com menos de 80% de agua....lindo mal vedado. :yb620: .
Agora a solução e tentar tirar o maximo daquela "veda-cola" que e da wruth,deixando so as paredes do aquario coladas.e depois aplicar um silicone proprio para aquario por cima?testar outra vez?ou bye bye aquario?ou seja bye bye 50 euros :yb620: .please ajudei-me.numa cá mais começo o hobbie :yb677:   :yb620:  bjinhos a todos e mais uma vez obrigado,pelas vossas  :yb677:  *sábias* respostas.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Agora a solução e tentar tirar o máximo daquela "veda-cola" que e da wruth,deixando só as paredes do aquário coladas.e depois aplicar um silicone próprio para aquário por cima?testar outra vez?





 :Olá:  boas

ps:Eu não aplicava um silicone por cima,usava um fio de pesca talvez um 0,40    e descolava para remover esse tipo de silicone na totalidade passava um jornal com álcool para poder remover toda a gordura e em seguida sim,aplicava novamente um silicone para aquariofilia.
Pois só assim é que ficaria descansado,de seguida deixava secar uns dois ou três dias e testava.

BOM TRABALHO  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas
> 
> ps:Eu não aplicava um silicone por cima,usava um fio de pesca talvez um 0,40    e descolava para remover esse tipo de silicone na totalidade passava um jornal com álcool para poder remover toda a gordura e em seguida sim,aplicava novamente um silicone para aquariofilia.
> Pois só assim é que ficaria descansado,de seguida deixava secar uns dois ou três dias e testava.
> 
> BOM TRABALHO


 :Olá: Boa noite
Efectivamente será o mais adequado para remover o ou os pontos de fuga e sobretudo preparar a superficie que vai receber o vedante para aquário adequadamente, ou seja, eliminar impurezas, gorduras, restos de vedante e assim obter uma superficie limpa, livre de impurezas onde o novo vedante poderá aderir em pleno e unir como se pretende.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carla Figueiredo

e isso mesmo que vamos fazer retirar aquela cola toda,limpar tudo,e por finalmente um silicone proprio para aquarios.depois deixa-lo secar bem e atestar outra vez com agua.ja agora alguem conheçe um bom silicone,*bom* mesmo para aquarios???e que eu tenho a mania das seguranças :Coradoeolhos:  e tudo com muita segurança,não trabalhasse eu numa seguradora :yb624: .depois ponho os travamentos,e não contente ponho umas calhas em aluminio preto para condizer com o movel....sou exagerada não sou :Coradoeolhos:  bjokas a todos mais uma vez,e se não for pedir muito,digam-me então um *bom* silicone.bjokas carla :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

sem duvida, dana lim(marine silicone) se quiseres saber onde se vende diz... que mando uma mp!!

----------


## João Castelo

Carla,

Eu não arriscaria fazer um aquário, deixava essa tarefa para um profissional.

É só a minha opinião.

Cumpts,

JC

----------


## Gil Miguel

> sem duvida, dana lim(marine silicone) se quiseres saber onde se vende diz... que mando uma mp!!


Ricardo podes dizer aqui no topico que ninguem te morde  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ricardo podes dizer aqui no topico que ninguem te morde


Eu tanbem não me importava de saber. :SbSourire2:   :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> .........e que eu tenho a mania das seguranças e tudo com muita segurança,não trabalhasse eu numa seguradora.depois ponho os travamentos,e não contente ponho umas calhas em alumínio preto para condizer com o móvel....


B :Olá: a noite
...de alumínio não pf :yb668: , dado que o metal e a água salgada não é boa combinação :yb668: ...desde contaminação por metais, o que pode ser letal para os corais e não só provocando o seu envenenamento :EEK!: , até à formação de descargas eléctricas...não é boa ideia... :SbOk2: *calhas ou cantoneiras sim mas de plástico*, são mais baratas até e inócuas para essa aplicação :SbOk3: 




> sou exagerada não sou....


 Penso que não, apenas como todos nós, uma pessoa entusiasmada :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

aquaplante

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> aquaplante





 :Olá:  

deve de ser pouco barato deve.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :Prabaixo:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> sem duvida, dana lim(marine silicone) se quiseres saber onde se vende diz... que mando uma mp!!


B :Olá: a noite novamente
O Dana lim é um vedante que podes encontrar aqui:

http://www.danalim.dk/uk_sitemap/ , um produto que vem da "minha" querida  Dinamarca e que podes ver aqui 

http://www.danalim.dk/uk_product_cat...um_marine_578/

e aqui:

http://www.danalim.dk/uk_product_cat..._silicone_579/

como poderás ler satisfaz os requisitos da norma DIN 32622 e várias outras normas ISO.

Ficha técnica do produto aqui: http://www.danalim.dk/fileadmin/tekn...nfo_579_uk.pdf

e aqui podes ler um pouco mais sobre o assunto...no nosso forum. :yb665: 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3987

Em principio o Eduardo Telles Santos deverá ter esse silicone na sua loja RED-FISH

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá: 

 :Olá:  ups

----------


## António Paes

Comentário um pouco infeliz Ricardo  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

As vezes o barato sai caro. :SbRiche:  

Se não tens experiência, eu não me punha a fazer um aquario.
Imagina 260 litros de agua espalhados em casa. :EEK!:  

Pode nem rebentar , pode só abrir uma fisura no selicone.
Já me aconteceu até com um aquario novo. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carla Figueiredo

e isso mesmo as *más aventuras* as vezes dão em chatices.....eu e o meu marido resolvemos então,descolar ou tentar descolar todo o aquario,limpa-lo todo,e leva-lo então a um profissional da coisa.....pelo menos,tiramos aquele pensamento constante....sera que ficou bem colado.....sera que não arrebenta....sera....sera....o meu marido ja falou com sr fernando da scalare.....que diga-se de passagem pelo o que o meu marido contou,foi uma pessoa espectacular,e proteficou-se a ajudar(cola-lo)assim,ja posso dormir descansada :Coradoeolhos:  não querendo de deixar de referir a vosses todos que simplesmente foram tembem espectaculares em nos ajudarem....a todos o meu obrigado e bjhos ,,,,*ate já*

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Rebentar não acredito, pelas medidas que deste, poderia era abrir alguma fisura no selicone, por estar mal colado.

Mas essa ideia de levar as placas de vidro a um vidraceiro que esteja
habituado a fazer aquarios é a mais acertada.

Não te esqueças de pedir para te porem uma traves á francesa, visto
que não tinha, sempre é mais uma segurança, como tem 56 cm de altura
convêm.

----------


## Carla Figueiredo

sim sim,,ja que vai pra lá,vem de lá como deve de ser,já com travamentos para podermos disfrutar todo o nosso "paraiso"cá em casa. :Vitoria:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> sim sim,,ja que vai pra lá,vem de lá como deve de ser,já com travamentos para podermos disfrutar todo o nosso "paraiso"cá em casa.


Boas Carla,
Sem duvida tomaste a opção correcta  :Palmas:  e se entregaram a montagem ao Fernando da Scalare,ficam em boas mão,apesar de não o conhecer pessoalmente,muita gente no meio o conhece e reconhece como um exelente profissional. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Faço votos pra que esse aqua te possa trazer muitas horas de prazer e alegria. :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Saia caro a montagem ir do cacem ao seixal.
Tens ai ao pé de ti a vidromoldura no cacém.
Já muitos membros mandaram fazer os aquarios aqui.
E estão contentes com o trabalho deles.

Tens MP com a morada.

----------


## Carla Figueiredo

boas,desculpem não ter respondido com mais brevidade.....segui as sugestôes do carlos conde ,e o meu marido foi levar o "coitadinho"do aquario a profissionais.
e como moramos aqui no cacem,ele foi então a vidromoldura.....
passo a citar uns verdadeiros profissionais na area....obrigado carlos conde pela dica...o aquario ainda não chegou porque eles estam cheio de trabalho,mas temos tempo.... :Coradoeolhos:  beijinhos a todos,e obrigado a todos pelas vossas respostas e ajudas. :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Já agora, só por curiosidade, como levas-te o vidro.
Quanto é que eles te levaram para refazer o aquario.
Para termos uma ideia.

Se houver mais alguém com o selicone danificado.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carla Figueiredo

o meu marido,desmanchou o aquario todo,foi facil de mais :yb665:  ,da para ver como estava bem colado :yb665:  .
Depois foi em cima do banco de tras do carro separado por uma placa de esferofite entre vidros,para não se tocarem.bem quanto aos *euros*.
*50 euros*para limpar o vidro todo do silicone antigo,um corte de 20mm no vidro de fundo para os vidro da frente e o de traz ficar colado de lado,montagem do aquario,e travamentos franceses a volta.....nos não achamos caro.na *sclalare* era so *40 euros* a montagem.acham caro? :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Acho que não foi caro.

E se fosses a scalare gastavas mais de 10 euros em gasolina.

Com o risco de acontecer alguma coisa no transporte.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> boas,desculpem não ter respondido com mais brevidade.....segui as sugestôes do carlos conde ,e o meu marido foi levar o "coitadinho"do aquario a profissionais.
> e como moramos aqui no cacem,ele foi então a vidromoldura.....
> passo a citar uns verdadeiros profissionais na area....obrigado carlos conde pela dica...o aquario ainda não chegou porque eles estam cheio de trabalho,mas temos tempo.... beijinhos a todos,e obrigado a todos pelas vossas respostas e ajudas.


Boas Carla,foi uma exelente opção ir á vidromoldura :Pracima:  ,foi lá que mandei fazer o meu e ficou 5*****,inclusive vou tanbem mandar fazer lá a sump e o refugio logo que tenha as dimensões de ambos definidas. :Cool:  
Na altura nem me ocorreu que vos ficava mais perto ir á vidromoldura do que á scalare :Admirado:  ,mas ainda bem que o Carlos Conde se lembrou. :SbSourire:  
Boa sorte nessa montagem. :SbOk3:

----------


## Carla Figueiredo

> Boas Carla,foi uma exelente opção ir á vidromoldura ,foi lá que mandei fazer o meu e ficou 5*****,inclusive vou tanbem mandar fazer lá a sump e o refugio logo que tenha as dimensões de ambos definidas. 
> Na altura nem me ocorreu que vos ficava mais perto ir á vidromoldura do que á scalare ,mas ainda bem que o Carlos Conde se lembrou. 
> Boa sorte nessa montagem.


Ainda bem que existe ,este *forum*,e ainda bem que existe *pessoas* como vcs,e ja agora :Coradoeolhos:  ainda bem que existe a *vidromoldura*

----------

